# Unusual test indicator



## cjtoombs (Apr 12, 2019)

Don't know how much good this would actually be, but I want one anyway


----------



## darkzero (Apr 12, 2019)

Pretty cool. I think it would match nicely with this hammer & adjustable wrench.


----------



## Jubil (Apr 12, 2019)

darkzero said:


> Pretty cool. I think it would match nicely with this hammer & adjustable wrench.
> 
> 
> View attachment 292418
> View attachment 292419


Now, ain't that cool?
Looks like the adjustible wrench would be a good back scratcher too.
Chuck


----------



## Jubil (Apr 12, 2019)

A real Craftsman don't you think? Using simple tools to creat a work of art. I like the scroll saw/buffer tool he uses.
Chuck


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 12, 2019)

What a character! Love the leg powered jigsaw/buffer. I've had a Proto diamond shaped chisel for 40yrs that I've used for cutting out wrist pin bushings on VW rods, but never saw somebody sculpt copper with it! Got a LOL with his music vid animation of the needle movement to Ride of the Valkyries. Whole project was very interesting and entertaining. Thanks for posting.


----------

